# SpeedFan not working (Short circuit ?)



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey!
I just installed SpeedFan to try to turn down my fan speeds a bit cuz even with the resistors the fans that came along with the Corsair H70 is pretty loud.

I tried out some different setups and it turns out i only can control the chassis fans, so i got them pluged in CHA_FAN1.
It worked fine, then i tried another fan(PWM) i had laying around to test its noise when reduced, this worked as well pluged in to CHA_FAN2.

But somehow in the action of taking out the PWM fan, the Gnd lead of a case fan (not conected to anything) and the +12V lead of the CHA_FAN2 connector on the MB touched, i got a little spark. (not shure why scince the fan it touched wasnt connected to anything at all) Just as the leads touched and the spark jumped the H70 fans went to 100% and it have been staying there scince, and does not respond to any settings in SpeedFan.

If anyone can tell me the status of thing and why there was a spark i will be very happy, TY
PC specs is under "My Computer"


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

Bummppp


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Sounds like you were connecting/disconnecting while the PC was powered on. Thus the wires had power, thus the spark. You should never connect nor disconnect ANY hardware while the PC is powered on.

Does the motherboard connector still work with a different fan? Most likely not, I'd suspect the motherboard was damaged.


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

I know it will be a spark if there is power, but the thig is that only the power lead touched only the GND lead of a fan that wasnt connected to anything. Thats why i dont get the spark.
(Can draw a bad drawing in paint of the "circuit" if that would be in any help)

The fan connector on the mb is working fine, along with all the fans. The one thing thats not working is speedfan.

Yes, i am doing stuff with the pc powered on (stupid old habit -.-).
And at the same time the spark jumped the H70 fans when to 100%, when they where tuned down to 60-70% with speedfan.

So the only thing not working is controlling the power/speed of the fans.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

what is the make and maodel of the computer/motherboard?

does the bios not have fan control?

speedfan is pretty useless these days


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

Mb is Asus Rampage 3 Formula.
Fans is behaving the exact same way with either bios setting (turbo and silent).
I have not tried the bios fan control before this happened.

SpeedFan was working fine until the incident


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if your fans are connected properly the bios should work fine on that motherboard. Could be the mobo has shorted.


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

Fan speed controlling is the only thing not working (in both bios and software) after the spark.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

check the capacitors for bulging or leaking and look for scorching.

I would say you have been a bit lucky not to have had the mobo short completly. You may have to buy additional fans with their own built in controllers to help with the issue


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

I have checked and didnt find any blown capacitors...


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

maybe its just a short on the fan controller then. Maybe you will have to do as I suggested earlier.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

You can just hook the fans to an external potentiometer that you can get from RShack, no more than $3.


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

My intentions to use a software fan controller was to avoid using the potentiometers and manually controlling them.
I just want to set a limit so its quiet when just idling or browsing the web, and tune itself slowly up as the pc gets hotter


----------

